# Waelder´s Geburtstag



## crash (23 August 2008)

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2008)

Ich auch...
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf
zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 August 2008)

Na dann mal Alles Alles Gute

:sm24:

Feier schön 

Aber nicht bis zum

:sb5:

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 August 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute. warum machst du aus deinem alter ein geheimniss


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Und dass die Tannenzäpfle ordentlich munden ;-)


----------



## kolbendosierer (23 August 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute


:-D


----------



## jabba (23 August 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## godi (23 August 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!

godi


----------



## vierlagig (23 August 2008)

glückwunsch! ...und alles gute!!!


----------



## andre (23 August 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm24:


----------



## gravieren (23 August 2008)

Auch alles gute von mir.

:sm20:


----------



## zotos (23 August 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Grüße aus dem Pfälzerwald.


----------



## edison (23 August 2008)

Samstags Geburtstag - na denn Prost.
Und nur soviel trinken, wie mit gewalt reingeht 

Happy Birthday


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 August 2008)

Ich schließe mich den Gratulanten mal an...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 August 2008)

Hallo Waelder,
auch von mir aus dem Lipperland alles Gute und  :sm20: ...


----------



## kermit (23 August 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!*

und erhol dich morgen gut


----------



## nade (23 August 2008)

und feier gut


----------



## Kai (23 August 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## mst (23 August 2008)

Alles Gute ebenfalls von mir!!
:sm20:


----------



## repök (23 August 2008)

Dem kann sich nur anchliessen
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 August 2008)

Alles Gute!!!

...und trink auch mal ein Stuttgarter Hofbräu. Macht schlau...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Waelder,
> auch von mir aus dem Lipperland alles Gute und :sm20: ...


 

und noch nen Geburtstagsgruß aus dem Lipperland..... Hier trinkt man Detmolder Pils. Versuch das mal


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2008)

Hey!

Bin zwar etwas später dran, aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem Alles Gute! :sm20:

Na haste auch kräftig gefeiert? :sm24::sm24:


----------

